
Physicists Explore Unknown Energy Regions – “New Frontier of Physics” - posta
https://scitechdaily.com/physicists-explore-unknown-energy-regions-new-frontier-of-physics/
======
PhilWright
There is nothing new in the article.

It also does not mention that the latest calculations on the flatness of the
Universe make it flat with a 0.4% error bar. That means it is either flat, and
so infinite, or very close to flat. In the close to flat scenario it would not
be infinite but still very very very stupidly large.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
It doesn't mention it _because it 's completely irrelevant to the research
they're doing_. They're looking at gluons in the structure of protons.

